# My display



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

_Due to circumstances beyond my control, I was unable to put up my usual ( takes two weeks ) Halloween galor.. ( sigh ) So I just popped this fellow up with his faithful companion. _


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love the dog skelly!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's a nice little scene We have that dog, too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I want that dog!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanted that dog too- grandin road sold out of them for this year- I hope they have it again next year- Love your simple but effective set-up.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------

